# Are SARMS Allowed in Professional Sports?



## MaxRight (Jan 31, 2018)

SARMs have not been approved by the FDA and other necessary agencies, and use could be harmful to the health of users, use of these types of products are not allowed in professional sports athletes, including Olympic athletes, according to the USADA (United States Anti-Doping Agency).

Is there any chance to use SARMs near future?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2018)

The FDA has already officially stated that SARM's are not dietary supps, so no.


----------

